# Confirmed: Dark Eldar as next release



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Fresh from the internet-press - Here is the next cover of White Dwarf, confirming Dark Eldar as the next release:










The glass-cannon cometh!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesomeness !!!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dam, I was just gonna post this, oh well good job,i love the head on the model in the Center, and finally is it me or do the wracks not look new


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

revilo44 said:


> Dam, I was just gonna post this, oh well good job,i love the head on the model in the Center, and finally is it me or do the wracks not look new


The one on the left doesn't but the one on the right does imo


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

both of the wracks are different to the finecast versions from what i can tell, they are very similar, but the one on the left has walking legs which i dont think the fine cast has and the one on the right has a tabard like the leader of the fine cast but doesnt have the rings on the hem, i think they are new, but are literally almost like for like , much in the same vein as the Ork shokk attack gun was am almost carbon copy of the finecast version. 

could just be a case that they have ported them to plastic with as little effort as possible, besides the jesgoodwin design was pretty spot on in the first place so why fuck with it?


----------



## Kane Errient (Nov 4, 2011)

They are indeed different as noted the existing Wracks all have static poses however there are other small details that set them apart for example in the above picture the "knee pads" on the robes look larger than they do on the existing models and the leaders "knee pad" isn't obscured by the tabard. The leaders hex rifle and close combat arm are also swapped around and the close combat arm doesn't match the existing models the basic wracks melee weapons also don't match the current models. In addition the helmets look more like masks that have been fused to the flesh of the Wracks head whereas the current models more closely resemble helmets.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Gw blog is up in Canada, wd next week will have dark eldar


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A plastic heamonculis force would be awesome to build. Might not be that great on the board, but it would certainly be the creepiest of them all.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Finecast was the only reason I held off from building a coven list, hoping for something decent to be released as my bank account is looking far too healthy


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A plastic heamonculis force would be awesome to build. Might not be that great on the board, but it would certainly be the creepiest of them all.


Good with bitz from skaven, vampire counts, and the new end times models.

Ideal for a "creepy model" competition.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Snazzy. These models are pretty cool now, can't wait to see what new comes out for them.


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

Do you remember those Space Marines that had the red power armour? Some of them had black with red x's and some were gold with big wings and swords? What were they called again? Wonder if they'll get a new release sometime?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

nowherewefeartotread said:


> Do you remember those Space Marines that had the red power armour? Some of them had black with red x's and some were gold with big wings and swords? What were they called again? Wonder if they'll get a new release sometime?


Space Wolves :laugh:


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Space Wolves :laugh:


:laugh:

You get my drift, after all the rumours all those months ago I'm amazed they've held off as long as they have and we've seen the Wolves and the Knights first. I was hoping against hope for 3 straight Imperial releases! New DE look sweet though! :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

nowherewefeartotread said:


> I was hoping against hope for 3 straight Imperial releases!


Well, technically you did get them: Space Wolves, Grey Knights, and Assassins :biggrin:


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Well, technically you did get them: Space Wolves, Grey Knights, and Assassins :biggrin:


:laugh:

Come on NTAW I expect more supportive BA comments from you in future! :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

To be honest, it's the first puppy codex I haven't bought since forever..... 


I'm looking forward to seeing what DE are(n't) getting though


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Stuff about the new kits 



> via barjed on Warseer
> Okay, I have the new WD with me.
> 
> Wracks get a new ranged weapon called Ossefactor.
> ...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The homunculus looks to emoy for me.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just saw this


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Snokvor said:


>



Hahaha! Can someone please make a Darkwing Duck conversion from a Venom?!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The similarity between the new Heamonculus and Fabius Bile has convinced me that Bile and a band of his altered CSMs would make perfect allies. Can anyone tell me if he is still in the C:CSM, and can he still take those SMs as an option? I've always loved his fluff and links to the DE heamonculi.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Some sweet looking minis there. Never been a DE fan really, but some of the minis are superb!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I hate to poo on everyone's parade, but after chatting with my GW trade rep, we're not getting a new book right now-- the book is out of trade circulation, so it's on the horizon SOMEWHERE but it's not scheduled for a release in the next month. There are just new models being released to get this stuff out of Finecast, and to generate and gauge interest in the Dark Eldar release in the next two or three months. I'm as disappointed as the rest of you-- I've been looking for a good excuse to dust off my Dark Eldar for a while now but the classic Raider spam army doesn't really work with the current rules, I don't think.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That sucks, as to the Bile+enhanced friends ?, yes they are still in the CSM dex KF.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Do you think they would do something along the lines of a White Dwarf Codex like they used to since there is new models to be released without Codex support for the current edition?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> as to the Bile+enhanced friends ?, yes they are still in the CSM dex KF.


:good:


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Do you think they would do something along the lines of a White Dwarf Codex like they used to since there is new models to be released without Codex support for the current edition?


Why would they print something for free when they can charge money for a digital version?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They have been releasing rules in the WD's for units lately, the Ork looted tank comes to mind. Are they actually releasing new units though? I thought all of these are just rereleases of the current line.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I wonder if the fact you can now give the vehicles wrack crews will be reflected somehow, beyond the fact that they look really cool. A Heamonculus data slate or WD rule set would be very cool.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, Daemons have a "Blue Horror Crew" upgrade on their Burning Chariot that gives them a little ability--I imagine it would be something similar for "Wrack Crew" when the new codex drops. It might be a vehicle upgrade in the vein of "4+ chance to ignore shaken and stunned results due to their enhanced physiques" or something, I dunno. Idle speculation, of course.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If true that there's no new codex, I rooted out the current one, and I think a Urien Rakarth force with wracks as troops might just be a goer for me. I nearly took the plunge when the codex came out last time, but these new minis look like they could swing it for me for sure this time.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

behold the voidraven bomber, i think?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> behold the voidraven bomber, i think?


Nope. That's an old image for Death from the Skies. But according to something emailed to Faeit it's on the next WD.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bump because stuff just went live on GW's site:










Wracks and Haemonculus are live on the GW site. Nothing else for this week.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> I hate to poo on everyone's parade, but after chatting with my GW trade rep, we're not getting a new book right now-- the book is out of trade circulation, so it's on the horizon SOMEWHERE but it's not scheduled for a release in the next month. There are just new models being released to get this stuff out of Finecast, and to generate and gauge interest in the Dark Eldar release in the next two or three months. I'm as disappointed as the rest of you-- I've been looking for a good excuse to dust off my Dark Eldar for a while now but the classic Raider spam army doesn't really work with the current rules, I don't think.


Which means they don't have faith in the codex and want to get rid of mini inventory on pre-orders, oh well, not like they want us Xeno players around anyway.

/retirement


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Too emo, not enough S&M in that response.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

It seems we have a cover:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

nice ,i like it 

plus a how to paint vid if of u wanna look at that
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azdu4lipA04


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> It seems we have a cover:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4kuPcqUma...o_0/KQ3ipYt2Pvw/s1600/darkeldarcodexcover.PNG


well, would you look at that!  outstanding work by Mr. Swanland yet again.

Edit: Sorry about the image in the quote. Fixed it, though!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

via an anonymous source of Faeit 212



> Next weeks white dwarf #35 shows the DE Void Raven.
> Here is what the new cover says.
> 
> Watch the Skies!
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some more stuff here: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/09/leaks-void-raven-codex-inbound-for-dark.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is stunning. Time for another eBay clear out to fund a new 40k army. Gonna go full heamonculus force, wracks, grotesques, pain engines, and I think I could squeeze in scourges, considering who makes them into scourges. Totally fluffy army, probably shit on the table, but should look great.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Some more stuff here: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/09/leaks-void-raven-codex-inbound-for-dark.html


not sure about the scale, could fit it in my palm................................................


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

After chatting with my rep, I was told that the book will be a first week of October release following the release of the Haemonculi stuff next week. Other new models include the Void Raven, which you all have seen on the White Dwarf, as well as two other plastic boxes-- the Kabalite Skysplinter and the Wych Cult Swiftshard. No idea what those might be.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So how many named HQ are going to be removed this time ; p


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> After chatting with my rep, I was told that the book will be a first week of October release following the release of the Haemonculi stuff next week. Other new models include the Void Raven, which you all have seen on the White Dwarf, as well as two other plastic boxes-- the Kabalite Skysplinter and the Wych Cult Swiftshard. No idea what those might be.



is that the same rep who told you we are not getting a codex anytime soon ? You should get him a can of shut the fuck up


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> not sure about the scale, could fit it in my palm...


You must have monstrous hands. It looks to be the biggest plastic flyer GW have brought out to date. Must be 18" by 18".


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> is that the same rep who told you we are not getting a codex anytime soon ? You should get him a can of shut the fuck up


The exact words were, "We don't have a release date for a Dark Eldar codex in the office; it looks like we're getting new models. There will be a new Codex since the current one is no longer in trade, but we don't have a release date for it at this time." The implication being that the book wasn't immediately on the horizon, but trade reps only get information about three weeks ahead of time when things come into the warehouse and distribution is being set up.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

The Son of Horus said:


> Kabalite Skysplinter


Sounds like an AA unit. Voidraven looks ugly, sorry DE folks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The exact words were, "We don't have a release date for a Dark Eldar codex in the office; it looks like we're getting new models. There will be a new Codex since the current one is no longer in trade, but we don't have a release date for it at this time." The implication being that the book wasn't immediately on the horizon, but trade reps only get information about three weeks ahead of time when things come into the warehouse and distribution is being set up.


stop defending him and tell him to shut the fuck up and place a void raven up his bum hole


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> stop defending him and tell him to shut the fuck up and place a void raven up his bum hole





bitsandkits said:


> personally im pleasant and nice as a default(i hope) in person and online, i dont think its a need to "conform" or check my behavior to post, its perfectly possible to express an opinion about our hobby without being an obtuse cunt...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> stop defending him and tell him to shut the fuck up and place a void raven up his bum hole


Please don't post drunk in the future. And if _anyone_ wants to share any rumors they've heard they have that right. I've told you about this before: stop policing the rumors section and just discuss the rumors without attacking people.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From: http://descansodelescriba.blogspot.ca/2014/09/nuevo-arconte-de-los-eldar-oscuros.html (Spanish Blog) 

















First one looks like a new Archon mini with the second presumed to be a conversion.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

being drunk on the internet is generaly a bad idea.

I like the look of the voidraven bomber.. since my partner has half a dark eldar army. tempting. *slaps self* have to catch up with the imperial guard releases first tho xd


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> *slaps self* have to catch up with the imperial guard releases first tho xd


Just make sure that you always have something unfinished. Otherwise you'll cease to exist...... :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope that second mini isn't a conversion, because I prefer it to the first one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Do GW even show conversions anymore in their official publications? I didn't even think they showed off kitbashes.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Do GW even show conversions anymore in their official publications? I didn't even think they showed off kitbashes.


They do show kitbashes at least, there are a few in the Space Wolves codex made out of Space marine parts and kits joined with SW ones. 

There are a couple nids in their codex made from parts out of multiple kits, but I haven't seen a full on conversion since 4e codexes. 

So the model might be genuine.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Do GW even show conversions anymore in their official publications? I didn't even think they showed off kitbashes.


They actually did it in the last DE codex as well, showing a couple of conversions based around the archon mini using wych and kabal warrior bits. There's a few in the SW painting guide as well. And now that I think of it there's a semi regular kit bash article in WD. There's a particularly good one this week on how to give your raiders more of a heamonculus feel using chronos bits.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Please don't post drunk in the future. And if _anyone_ wants to share any rumors they've heard they have that right. I've told you about this before: stop policing the rumors section and just discuss the rumors without attacking people.


Firstly I wasnt drunk , I dont drink so assume everything was written sober , secondly It was a joke, his rep was clearly spinning him a yarn when they first spoke about the dark eldar, and I wasnt attacking him or policing the rumours.

When did this place get so prissy and serious, you lot need to work out what side of the fence heresy sits on, last month when people said this place could be nicer the mods came out in force and said they wanted people to say what they wanted like the good old days, I say tell your rep to "shut the fuck up" and im drunk and policing the rumours again? ?? Are you shitting me?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Firstly I wasnt drunk , I dont drink so assume everything was written sober , secondly It was a joke, his rep was clearly spinning him a yarn when they first spoke about the dark eldar, and I wasnt attacking him or policing the rumours.


Your post quality was pretty poor and you were being ruder than usual, so I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt. And no it wasn't "clearly" a joke. It looked like you were being a cunt and attacking someone over the information they provided. Seriously, you run a business, have you ever considered how posts like that look to people who consider buying from you? Personally I have no desire to buy anything from someone who goes on tirades on the internet like that.



bitsandkits said:


> When did this place get so prissy and serious, you lot need to work out what side of the fence heresy sits on, last month when people said this place could be nicer the mods came out in force and said they wanted people to say what they wanted like the good old days, I say tell your rep to "shut the fuck up" and im drunk and policing the rumours again? ?? Are you shitting me?


We're trying to make this a friendly place but that requires the members to be friendly too. There is no point for the staff to play nice if the members get to tell people off like that. You want us to play nice then stop acting like a cunt and be respectful of your fellow posters, which includes the staff. 

I swear you try pulling this shit just because you want a reason to complain. If you want Mods off your back then don't give us a reason to get on it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Anyways, back to the topic. 

Do you guys think they will keep or remove the Wracks/ Helions as troops options? I am leaning towards removing them if the last couple dex's are a indication.

Also makes me curious as to how many of the HQ's are going to still be in place for this dex.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And on that note, everyone please get back to the topic of Dark Eldar being the next release for 40k please.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would like to apologize for my previous posts where i expressed that sons of horus should insert something into his Sales rep, this was truly meant as a joke because his sales rep not knowing about the codex release, i have been informed that this was not funny,out of character and i have been chastised accordingly as per the forum rules and as it was considered Trolling, My post was not meant as a personal attack on Horus and was not meant in anyway to influence him posting any rumours in the future from his source, however in accurate they turn out to be, a rumour is just that, a potential truth.


But i am sorry if anyone was offended by my remark and im sorry for causing the moderation team extra work with my childish misplaced banter.

I was out of line.

now back on topic , cant wait for these releases, the dark eldar are a fantastic looking set of models already and everything so far looks like it will only enhance that, im really impressed that GW included the extra parts on the wrack sprues for vehicles and the nose portion of the Void raven has made me a little moist (apologies again if "moist" offends)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> Do you guys think they will keep or remove the Wracks/ Helions as troops options? I am leaning towards removing them if the last couple dex's are a indication.


Considering the release of plastic wracks, including options to kit out the crews of transports, and a plastic heamonculus, I doubt they would then remove them as a troop option if you take a heamonculus.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Thing is I am wondering if heamonculus are going to get the techmarine treatment also


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Thing is I am wondering if heamonculus are going to get the techmarine treatment also


You mean if they'll come in a box of Wracks? That'd probably be too good honestly.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

No, as in the are a free, non FoC slot use, model for each HQ choice in your army.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

scscofield said:


> No, as in the are a free, non FoC slot use, model for each HQ choice in your army.


I doubt it unless the Ancient becomes a stand alone HQ choice that uses a slot.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Master of the Forge is like that.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit:


> via Inkub from the Faeit 212 comment section
> Directly from WD, following weapons are mentioned in context of Voidravens:
> Void lances
> Dark scythes
> ...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Also supposedly a image of the Collectors edition of the codex. 










It seems they're going back to 6 tokens, and a supplement if you buy the Archon edition.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

That'd match the Space Wolves Special Editions. I think that's a pretty decent set up for Special Editions. Better than just a special cover, but actual stuff you can use in the game to boot.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> Better than just a special cover, but actual stuff you can use in the game to boot.


Totally agree - it was weird they didn't do it with the Grey Knights though. Maybe trying out to see which would sell more and if it was worth it?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Totally agree - it was weird they didn't do it with the Grey Knights though. Maybe trying out to see which would sell more and if it was worth it?


I think the GK update was just to get them 7th ed compatible as fast as possible. I assume we'll see a better update at a later date with new stuff.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Zion said:


> I think the GK update was just to get them 7th ed compatible as fast as possible. I assume we'll see a better update at a later date with new stuff.


actualy the GK release was a superspeed release because some numnuts had merged their "armylist" into the new SW digital codex, promting them to release the GK as quickly as possible and not giving them time for fancy


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> actualy the GK release was a superspeed release because some numnuts had merged their "armylist" into the new SW digital codex, promting them to release the GK as quickly as possible and not giving them time for fancy


I'd missed that, but with GK having no valid Psychic Powers of their own and generally a mess I figured needing to fix that (like with the Wolves and Blood Angels (who are supposed to be after Dark Eldar) updates) is what had prompted it.


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

Zion said:


> Blood Angels (who are supposed to be after Dark Eldar) updates) is what had prompted it.


Zion I'm not sure I can handle many more empty BA promises :laugh: I hope you mean that!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

nowherewefeartotread said:


> Zion I'm not sure I can handle many more empty BA promises :laugh: I hope you mean that!


I just relay the rumors I've heard. I promise nothing.


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

Zion said:


> I promise nothing.


Aww ok I'll let you off then, well if I get them in time for Christmas I'll be happy! Has there been any further news on DE releases yet other than that flyer? They'll probably do the Codex last like with the Orks release...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

nowherewefeartotread said:


> Aww ok I'll let you off then, well if I get them in time for Christmas I'll be happy! Has there been any further news on DE releases yet other than that flyer? They'll probably do the Codex last like with the Orks release...


They have the plastic wrack and humonculus up for pre, since last week. Releasing the dex in week 2 is their new MO.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I just relay the rumors I've heard. I promise nothing.


You promised me the world!

Yet here I am a year later and I still have to use that rickety old desk in the darkest corner of the office.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> You promised me the world!
> 
> Yet here I am a year later and I still have to use that rickety old desk in the darkest corner of the office.....


If I recall correctly what I actually promised was to not sell Flossy to the local butcher.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Me and Flossy are no more :cray:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Me and Flossy are no more :cray:


Well that's what you get for sleeping around with every Ewe that walked past!

In other news, more rumors:


> via Sebastian Rubio from Facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/4750737485/
> A summary, 2 special edition codices coming out, one Archon edition, one Dracon edition
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Preorders are up on the GW website.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This Vect model better be good....


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Preorders are up on the GW website.


They sure are, 3 different DE Codices, Voidraven and loads of digital stuff. :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

After looking at it from all angles I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the Voidraven is the single best looking kit GW have EVER produced, or may ever produce, Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From natfka:



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Wyches inv save says it works against all wounds in the Fight Sub Phase.
> 
> Dark Scythes are 24" S8 AP2 Heavy 1, Blast, Lance
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

And from BoLS regarding the Battle Report:



> ia Dakka's MongooseMatt (the community thanks you!)
> 
> Impressions from the WD Battle Report:
> 1. The Wyches and Beasts are not part of the same unit. That dream has gone.
> ...


​


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from natfka:



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> combat drugs work very much the same as before with no feel no pain option. They are still random but give a +1 to the stats that really do help, +1attack, strength, inititiative, toughness, weapon skill, or leadership.
> 
> warlord traits seem a little hit or miss.
> ...





> The image above is a released image from the sample images of the new Dark Eldar codex ipad version from itunes.





> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Court of the archon is now between 1 and 12 models chosen in any combination from the 4 types (so can have 12 sslyths if you want etc, thissame exact method is applied to the beastmasters where you now dont even need to take beastmasters if you wanted to), Lhamean 10pts, Ur-ghul 15, Medusae 25 and sslyth 25 and can take a venom or raider. Stats wise they look the same as before, some equipment changed though. The Lhamean now has a Shaimeshi blade, 2+ poison with a 6 to wound causing instant death (there's quite a few weapons with this rule). The medusae's eyeburst changed to a S4 template ap3.
> 
> Hellion's are fast attack, no way to change, same for wracks (elites) the only 2 squads that change their role are the kabalite warriors when they upgrade (3pts per model) to trueborn and the wyches upgrading to bloodbrides (3pts), they both are then considered Elites.
> ...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

another codex for me to buy, this looks like a great release, i just dont the money for another army yet lol, and i like the old succubus figure more but its nice to see that she is plastic ,


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:



> The first reports from people with the codex in hand are filtering out on various websites. Here is the initial pass from german 40K site *40Kings:*
> This is translated from German, so you will encounter some odd turn os of phrase:
> 
> Gentlemen, this time there is really a premature birth. Rumor has it that quite a few people outside the HQs in Nottingham there that have the Codex Dark Eldar are on your desk. It's also said that this people want to present even a few interesting facts about the new Codex ... Below you will find a first estimate, based on rumors (!), Which are to me so came from here and there to ears.
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Funny is also that Tali and Croni (gnihihi) can be used in units of 1-3 and now have generic FNP. Not bad at all.


If true that is great news. It was the one thing that jumped out at me when looking at the old codex and it's HS slots with units of a single mini. What would be really cool is if you could mix them, with 2 talos for the killing and a chronos for boosting their neighbours.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Whole bunch of stuff. First from BoLS:



> - Huskblades are ap3, cheaper, not a relic
> - Racks now work on all Splinter weapons
> - Wych weapons nerfed. Hydras confer Shred, Razors reroll To Hit, Shardnet/Impaler reroll 1s on To Hit and To Wound
> - Stun Claw is +1S, ap6, confers ID in challenge
> ...


And Natfka:


> Ossefactor- 24" s1 ap2 assault 1, fleshbane with calcific spears; if a model is removed as a casualty, the unit suffers d6 extra random hits at strength equal to toughness of the victim with ap-
> 
> Hexrifle- 36" sX ap4 assault 1, sniper, arcane payload. any precision shot has the instant death rule
> 
> ...





> via Kirby on 3++
> http://www.3plusplus.net/2014/09/dark-eldar-rumors/
> - Huskblades are ap3, cheaper, not a relic
> - Racks now work on all Splinter weapons
> ...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

all in all, changes look like they have made character units, in particular the Archon, worse.
No more AP2 Huskblade means no more bruiser Archon builds, effectively removing one of the few reliable anti-TEQ combat units.
Artifacts look poor. Guessing the old classic Agoniser+Splinter pistol+Shadow field cheapo Archon will be the only viable way to get one in game.

Arc-Angel of pain looks like a oneshot nuke. Has potential, the sort of thing that would miraculously go off perfectly in a WD battle-rep/internet story.

Talos/chronos as 1-3 I do like, I think we'll seem ore of them now, and having armies of Grotesques and Talos could see some 'Darkzilla' armies possible, however not too competitive.

The loss of Vect to a supplement is a shame, seeing as the Baron and Duke were the only 2 characters worth taking other than him. 
I honestly think they should've made the base codex Vect's 'normal' style of DE, then made the Heamon-covens and Dark City entertainment district (Wyches, Hellions etc) the supplements. 

Splinter racks now effecting all Splinter weapons will be interesting. Drive-by Splinter cannons may be a viable tactic now.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From GrotOrderly via BoLS:


> Dark Eldar Week 3 Prices
> Little bird has passed the following info.
> There will be no pics, even though I received some, since GW does not want me to their stuff, before the release date... oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

And GW released a painting vid:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i really enjoy these painting videos, if i was starting out in the hobby they would be an invaluable tool.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like them as well @bits, it's nice to see how GW does some of there figures


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, already thought of a very simple conversion on that new Archon.

Must say, however. An alternative weapon (an agoniser claw) would have been nicer than another huskblade. 
also, the head is awful - the warrior sprue has much more to offer.

Guessing my DW are now on hold, bring on that new DE codex.

ALSO

It is such a shame DE cannot ally with Tyranids (unsure about Daemons?).
I love the idea of using a WWP or whatever its new name is and having a shed load of 'Nids/Daemons walk through it to attack.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the head, either. That model better have a head and arm slots compatible with everything else in the range like the last one, because if it doesn't, I'm not buying it. (though, to be fair, I'm also poor as hell, so I might not buy anything anyway)

but the new succubus is lovely; very dynamic.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm rather hoping that the Archon's arms can be easily reposed and he has different weapon options.

And some confirmation that Vect is a goner from http://descansodelescriba.blogspot.com/


> An anonymous reader and wants to remain anonymous blog has contacted me to give me a last hora.Creo news is pretty clear:
> " Good I inform ya, codex in hand asdrubal not ...! "and I commanded that imagen.Parece be that this clears the doubts reader. Asdruval Vect not in the new Dark Eldar codex and therefore there are only three special characters: Drazhar, Lelith and Urien.Todos the others are out having no thumbnail Vect and despite not having it so far removed esta.Han old and new have not got. It's more, the Dark Eldar have no Lord of War .son the first of the current codex without.
> The images are taken with mobile but they are clear.
> 
> ...


And from http://shitedwarf.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/codex-leaks-images.html regarding the images:


> There are a few changes here: I have put these in bold below.
> 
> Archon: Sv 3+
> Drahzar: no change
> ...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the Archon's extremities are 'swappable' 

and a 3+ save? probably to remove mixed army rules from incubi bodyguards and maybe to compensate the astronomical points cost hike of the Shadowfield I am foreseeing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

A member of the Dark City has the codex and has PM'd the mods with proof to confirm.



> Talos are 1-3 in a unit.
> 
> Cronos the same but cant mix with Talos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Scorpion on The Dark City:


> Q: Sorry for the barrage but this one's kinda huge.. are saying warriors went to min size 10? If so do they still unlock venoms?
> A: 5 is the minimum size but you can buy a raider to a unit that is 10+ big.
> 
> Q: Can an Archon have any AP2 weapon at all?
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Here's more of what has come out info wise so far:


> All missiles have the blast or Large blast rule.
> 
> The void bomb is large blast now,
> 
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

got this http://astropate.blogspot.it/2014/1...stions-answers.html?showComment=1412187049469
mixed italian and english (easily translated)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From "The Astropath":


> 4) Combat Drugs. D6 for every unit.
> 1. +1A
> 2. +1S
> 3. +1I
> ...


And more from Scorpion:


> In the Wargear section there is a note that states that Venom blades are only for Acolyths but...
> In the Solitaires option it reads that the solitaire can change his carbine for a blast pistol and a venom blade.
> 
> Trueborn don't get access to carbines, jetbikes have Hit & run.
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

it has to be noted that DE has one of the most crappy warlord trait table in the game...even Chaos Marine is better, imo :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:


> Coven Warlord Traits:
> Allow Chronos and Talos within 12" to reroll FNP of 1
> Warlord and any Grotesque unit he is in have it will not die
> If warlord is alive add or subtract one from reserve rolls
> ...





> Info from the Coven Supplement from EvilSpaceElves on TheDarkCity.et:
> 
> From a 100% reliable source wishing to remain anonymous (confirmed by pics):
> COVEN Supplement
> ...


And from the Dark City again:


> Q: so lelith is trash?
> A: For 15 pts she can get an Impaler allowing hernto re-roll 1's to wound...
> 
> Q: Has anything changed in reaver profiles?
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

neferhet said:


> it has to be noted that DE has one of the most crappy warlord trait table in the game...even Chaos Marine is better, imo :biggrin:


Hey, at least you can opt to roll on the tables in the BRB right?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It seems that a unit of LC terminators will be an absolute nightmare for the DE if it can get stuck in.
Rather than having a CC unit capable of dealing with them, it looks liek the only thing DE can do against 2+ save combat units is redeploy and pray you get a turn to shoot at them. No-one in their right mind would ever send Incubi in CC with dedicated 2+ save units.

Going out on a limb and say that until I see the codex, DE may have been shafted on that point.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More Coven info:


> Formations
> 
> 1 - urien or haemy plus 2 units of grots - d6 roll at start of game for grots - +1S, +1T, fleet, shred, rage, 4+ FNP
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

So this saturday is the release of the dex and painting guide right?

Also things don't seem too bad.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Reaper45 said:


> So this saturday is the release of the dex and painting guide right?
> 
> Also things don't seem too bad.


That it is.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Zion said:


> That it is.


I'm more excited for the painting guide more than anything else.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I also think that, as soon as the initial shock of the (somewhat harsh) nerfs has blown over, the new codex will stand pretty strong. 

PfP changes with that "near mandatory" relic is huge. Reavers losing bladevanes, but gaining rending HoW and such a steep price decrease (16PPM just makes them good). 

Scourges will end up in quite a few lists. The combination of eldar units with WWP and FA none DT raiders/venoms has huge repercussions as well. It's a bit of a shame that they will need allies to bail them out a bit, but I play GKs... it stings, but you'll get over that. 

If those new coven formations are true, FoC limitations are almost gone for DE armies who do want to play with usable talos/cronos units. That one formation with Haemy, talos and cronos is one unit can be pretty nasty if the Haemy can take a WWP.

The original codex might be a bit bland, but with covens, the dynamic of it changes very quickly. I pray that they do something similar for my GKs one day, but I'm afraid that's idle hope.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm with you on the scourges. I can see them being the new 'blasterborn' of the old book.

I think the consistent increase of Power From Pain over the game will make some strategies a little more viable and easier to execute. 
For example, you now don't have to worry about whether a unit gets fed or not, and thus do not have to prioritse them or give them the standard haemo-babysit to get the early boost.

I think the loss of bladevanes will hurt Reavers as far as inclusion goes. We used to have a nifty unit that could kill a handful of GEQs and blast a tank without too much bother.. we now have a unit that cannot do that - something I would imagine Scourges will do to a greater effect, and blasterborn being a safer option.

I can't see me having to make too many changes to my current play style, the extended effects of splinter racks to splinter cannons actually suits me wonderfully.
however, we've lost our bruiser Archon, so I guess we'll just have to wait for Vect to reappear and see what over-costed bollocks he brings to the table.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I get the feeling a friend of mine will not be happy when I see him this weekend.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Orochi said:


> I'm with you on the scourges. I can see them being the new 'blasterborn' of the old book.
> 
> I think the consistent increase of Power From Pain over the game will make some strategies a little more viable and easier to execute.
> For example, you now don't have to worry about whether a unit gets fed or not, and thus do not have to prioritse them or give them the standard haemo-babysit to get the early boost.
> ...


The new PfP is not only more reliable, but also less of a pain in the butt to keep track off. You could only reliably kill one thing a turn anyway as a rule of thumb... It ticking on will mean so much more of your army will benefit from this rule. 

I still think reavers are just plain awesome. They cost as much as a grey hunter with extra CC weapon... and they still shoot with a rifle if need be, CC well if need be, jink on a 3++ if need be, turboboost a massive distance... at -6 ppm, making them only marginally more expensive than marines, I'll take the loss of bladevanes ANY day, especially now with Hit&Run. I'm not sure about cluster calltrops, as HoW is done against armor facing, but I can see big units of reavers clocking in around 200p with some upgrades, to be be dangerous. 

I think losing some power in the archon might just get offset by his new court though... But lack of AP2 does hurt him a lot.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I will just drop this here: a court comprised by a shooty archon with webway portal, 9 Medusae, in a disintegrator raider. gotta love the pain. for extra cheese, take another :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

elmir said:


> The new PfP is not only more reliable, but also less of a pain in the butt to keep track off. You could only reliably kill one thing a turn anyway as a rule of thumb... It ticking on will mean so much more of your army will benefit from this rule.
> 
> I still think reavers are just plain awesome. They cost as much as a grey hunter with extra CC weapon... and they still shoot with a rifle if need be, CC well if need be, jink on a 3++ if need be, turboboost a massive distance... at -6 ppm, making them only marginally more expensive than marines, I'll take the loss of bladevanes ANY day, especially now with Hit&Run. I'm not sure about cluster calltrops, as HoW is done against armor facing, but I can see big units of reavers clocking in around 200p with some upgrades, to be be dangerous.
> 
> I think losing some power in the archon might just get offset by his new court though... But lack of AP2 does hurt him a lot.


You've swayed me to at least give Reavers a look'see.

I think the Archon is well and truly derped, if I am to be honest. DE had limited AP2 in CC was it was, removal of what was a key component to a 'Death Star' unit, and a character who was actually reliable 
in slaying characters/at challenges.
I can say the utility of the Haemonculus is interesting, I think he will become the competitive choice out of the two.
I admit I'm writting off the Succubus entirely here, but she was crap in comparison to the Archon last time, why should she be any better now? Other than perhaps having more synergy with an Agoniser. If still no shadowfield, she is moot.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Not really a fan of the new PfP - I'm not sure how differently Dark Eldar will play with the new book but I'll bet it's pretty much the same as before, and how they were before is that they won on turn one or two, three max. If the enemy had guns left by turn three, they died horribly.

I simply don't see the game continuing in a meaningful way for long enough to see PfP being relevant.

The two units of Wracks in Venoms formation that gives D3 victory points for First Blood is pretty awesome. 2 Venoms should be enough to wipe out a fire support unit or what have you, especially deep striking on turn one, so kicking the game off with a couple free VPs is a solid choice.

I think we'll see Haemonculi, maybe Courts if the Archon is cheap enough (the aforementioned Medusae in a Raider with a Webway Portal), units of Warriors in Raiders with Night Shields (I still think they'll be incredibly fragile, but armies that aren't Tau, Eldar or CSM could struggle with a large number of 3+ cover vehicles even at AV10), and then Scourges with Haywire Blasters filling anti-tank. DE have always struggled dealing with armour in my experience, especially so in 6th; Haywire now seems the objectively better choice despite being removed from the highly accessible platform of Wyches.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archons are 60 base.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Release email is out:



>


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Am currently reading. Will need a day or two to make any real decisions.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

My mate got the Dracon edition. It looks pretty cool. Way better than the joke that the GK limited edition was... /sigh


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

General consensus at my game store is that the book is good, there's a few warlord traits that are bad but otherwise it's a good book.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I think overall, as long as GW can keep on this basic power level for the codexes the DE should be pretty okay. I feel like that as long as Tau and Eldar get properly nerfed the game should come out a lot more balanced in the long run and we should be seeing a more interesting meta arise out of it.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I love both of the Succubus models, it's too bad that Wyches aren't as strong as they used to be. Voidraven Bomber is beautiful as are plastic wracks, just don't know about that Archon's head. Looks like a sweet release!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Archon model needs work to make it any way decent.

I plan of green-stuff'ing a substantial cloak over the flesh shawl he currently has, using it as a base.
Standard arm swap isn't tricky, neither is a head swap.

I do like the model, but the head is a disgrace, in comparison to some from the warrior sprue and various other 'elves' from the brand... as are the various skulls, and the rib cage on the ground is just pathetic.


----------

